# finally introducing piggle.



## renay (May 30, 2007)

This is Lulu's little friend, I only have the one picture of her for now but I'm pleased to say that shes finally come around and decided that I'm not a monster who's out to kill her lol, shes definately been influenced by Lulu thank god! Anyway, this is piggle:


----------



## gems2022 (Apr 13, 2007)

Awww so cute!


----------



## lina (May 28, 2007)

Cute rats.


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

Sweety 
Make sure they have the right bedding and ventilation to keep them healthy


----------



## Pomperella (Jun 4, 2007)

what cute ratties! and piggle is the best name ever!


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww so cute


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Pomperella said:


> what cute ratties! and piggle is the best name ever!


Thx, it didn't take much thought, she really is a piggle lol.,


----------

